# Tormach cnc mill



## doc1955 (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone here have or used a Tormach cnc mill?
I'm seriously thinking of buying one not working in the shop anymore I miss building scale models and want to get back into it.


Doc


----------



## RonGinger (Aug 27, 2009)

I do not own one, but I saw one at the CNC workshop a year ago. It was there all week and I watched several runs and looked it over fairly well. It looked like a fine machine, well made, and seemed to do good work.

I bought several of their tool holders for my mill. Its a very nice quick change system at a reasonable price- each tool holder is about $20.


----------



## joeby (Aug 27, 2009)

I have never used a Tormach; but looked into them a while back. They seem to be decent machines and well liked by a good number of people.

 I also looked into one of these.............
http://ajaxcnc.com/DM45.htm

Just can't seem to justify the cost for all the more time I would have to use it.

Kevin


----------



## rtp_burnsville (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

I have owned a Tormach for about a year. What would you like to know? It's a nice machine that fits in the market place between a home conversion and an entry level VMC. It works well for prototype and development type work. Don't forget about software and you will need that as well as tooling.


----------



## rog/tn (Aug 28, 2009)

???Can the Tormach mill be operated as a manual mill?


----------



## doc1955 (Aug 28, 2009)

I was just wondering about the stability of the machine they look to be a good entry level machine.
It looks like you can program manually with g code am I correct or does the controler software package that comes with it have a conversational capabity. I do have access to DelCam Feature cam to program with If I can find a post for the Tormach.


----------



## RonGinger (Aug 28, 2009)

Tormach comes with the Mach3 control software. It runs standard G code, has MDI input and has a form of conversational programming called 'Wizards' There are several simple wizards included in the package and there is an integrated set of wizards called Addons for Mill that is an extra $50.

Many CAM packages have posts for Mach3, and Mach3 is close enough to fanuc that when there is not a specific mach post it is close enough.


----------



## John S (Aug 28, 2009)

The Tormach is a very nice serious piece of kit, designed from the ground up as a CNC machine and not a manual conversion.

Sieg also do two smaller models the KX1 and KX3 that are built from the ground up, Harbor Freight and Little Machine shop carry these in the States. One of Ron Gingers friends has the smaller one.

Not of these three tread on each others toes as they appeal to different users based on price and features.

John S.


----------



## rtp_burnsville (Aug 28, 2009)

As stated the Tormach is a serious tool, weighs in about 1200 pounds and is a CNC machine. Yes, you can run the machine from the keyboard or a plug in hand controller but really shines when used in conjunction with a good CAD and CAM program.  I would say that it's on par with a Bridgeport for capability except for a bit less travel. In some ways it does a nicer job than my friends Bridgeport which I have also used. It's much more machine than say an X3 conversion. In general it fits in between a high end Chinese conversion and a low end VMC (less the tool changer). 

As mentioned MACH3 is the controller software which comes with the machine. Tormach supplies a modified version setup for their machine but one can also use the standard version if they so like. I have not been impressed with the wizards in MACH3 but your mileage may vary. I have also heard of folks using EMC control software but I have not tried that thus far. 

For CAM I purchased SprutCAM which is a powerful package but the learning curve is a bit steep. There are more users and documentation available for Sprut than when I started a year or so back which should make it a little easier to get started. For CAD I have been mostly using SolidEdge 2D but have been researching a 3D CAD package as that is where I need to move to.

Robert


----------



## doc1955 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info nice to hear that a post for fanuc would be close to what I would need I'm sure I can tweak the post in Feature cam to out put what I need.

I need to get off the fence and just order one I had a price given to me about a year ago (and wish I would of bought then) and now the price is substantially more.
I need to stop he hawing and just do it.

Thanks again.





Doc


----------



## rtp_burnsville (Aug 29, 2009)

The price really has not increased much in the past year if you consider the current version has an upgraded spindle VFD.  My mill has the original style drive and thus far has worked fine, but other have said low speed performance is better with the new drive.


----------



## doc1955 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well after some long hard thought about buying some equipment I finaly took the jump. I decided to put the CNC on the back burner and just ordered a knee mill and a lathe from Grizzly 


	G9902 - 9" x 49" Vertical Mill w/ Power Feed 
	G4003 - 12" x 36" Gear-Head, Cam Lock Spindle

I'll entertain CNC at a later date I just want to start making chips after being away from the shop for about 6yrs now.

I may just purchase the servos and hardware and do a conversion in the future.
Cant wait to get them setup I have several prdjects to start right away.


Anyway thanks for the feed back.

Doc


----------



## deere_x475guy (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey doc congrats on the new mill and lathe purchase. Your going to be busy setting everything up once you get them. I bought mine together and was over a week just getting them both up and dialed in. In a selfish way I wish you had gone with the Tormach. I have watched all the videos and looked at some of their lessons and just last night joined the Yahoo users group. I don't plan on doing it anytime soon but I can see myself getting into CNC someday.

Good luck
Bob


----------



## doc1955 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Bob

I guess the reason I wanted a cnc so bad was the last 12 yrs I was in the tool room shop I did almost all the prototyping and did a lot of programing.
Did a lot of work on a journey man Tree mill and a Maho 600 tool room machine they sold the tree mill for $3000 I really wish I would of went for it but no don't know if it's true but heard the person that bought it turned around and sold it for $6500 it had the -a- axis for it.

Anyway I can hardly wait for the delivery busy now making room in my garage it 40' x 28' and I'm going to claim about half for my hobby shop. 
Saterday is Central ND steam thrashers reunion I'll be heading out to it this is last show of the year I attend. I know there are other people on this board that attend this maybe I'll get to meet some in person.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Sep 18, 2009)

Your going to have a very decent size shop. Right now I am in a 15 x 16 sealed off area of my pole barn and would like to add another 15 x 20 area to it. If I do decide to add a CNC machine I will have to do this addition anyway. Make sure to take some pics of the new machinery when you get it.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Sep 18, 2009)

I just seen that Tormach now has a map where you can see live demos and one is in Howell Michigan which is about 40 minutes from where I work....I think I am going to see if I can get a demo of the set up...


----------



## doc1955 (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you seen anything on the cnc lathe attachment they have. They sure look like a nice little machine!
Well I'm all set I arranged for a forklift and I'm just waiting sent off check this morning so I'm hoping next weekend or the week after I'll be busy getting things going.


----------



## Kermit (Sep 18, 2009)

Expecting something like this to arrive? 8)













 ;D ;D

If it doesn't come to your place maybe it will end up here. 

That's sweet. Congrats on your new purchase. What model did you decide on?


----------



## doc1955 (Sep 18, 2009)

I wish that was coming this way  
No I decided to buy a conventional mill a lathe and put the Tormach on the back burner maybe next year.

See right now the only shop tools I have at are a hammer and chisel :big: so I decided to go with conventional machines for now but I know it wont be long and I'll not be able to fight the urge to go ahead and order a Tomach.
Maybe I'll get one for Christmas hint,hint.




Doc

PS Am I right in assuming you got one of those little gems?


----------



## deere_x475guy (Sep 18, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing, Kermit?

I just heard back from Robert with Tormach and he sent me a list if 5 people around me that are willing to demo the machine and a list of videos to watch. I will be emailing a few of the contacts this weekend.


----------



## Kermit (Sep 18, 2009)

It's only $7000.  Man, I wish that was in my car's room right now. <(Garage)

If I was willing to wait 5 years to get a mill, then, YES, that is what I would be getting. However, I've been waiting for what seems like forever already ( 4 months) and the savings account for my mill only has $350 in it.


Maybe another unknown Great Uncle will die and leave me $10,000.00 in his will. Or not.  ;D


A boy can dream can't he? 
Kermit


----------



## macona (Sep 27, 2009)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> It's only $7000.  Man, I wish that was in my car's room right now. <(Garage)
> 
> If I was willing to wait 5 years to get a mill, then, YES, that is what I would be getting. However, I've been waiting for what seems like forever already ( 4 months) and the savings account for my mill only has $350 in it.
> 
> ...



Its only $7.5k if you buy the machine by itself. But once you add the options like a stand you are well into the 10k to 14k range.

I have been to a couple auctions recently and you could pick up a Robomill that would take up the same space for about the same price as one of the Tormachs. Heck, Haas VF-3's were going for $6k. A Real nice 50 taper Hitachi with pallet changer went for $15k. (Good luck getting that in my garage!)

-Jerry


----------



## shred (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, you can get some good deals on used industrial stuff right now.  Of course I just saw a used $15K+ Tormach setup with tooling and everything go for <$8K locally, so it all depends. Too bad a Minimill won't fit in my shop


----------

